# feeling low



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Im having a really bad week, been very emotional and feeling low. To top this off a/f decided to rear its ugly head this morning at the end of cycle no 5 of clomid. Cycle 6 starts tomorrow and this is the final lot i can have and all previous opks have been bfn so not feeling very optimistic. Plus Found out in July i have a blocked tube and was told then that i could do the clomid till october and if no results by then our only option is IVF. Feeling very much like a failure at the moment and the stress of all this is really getting to me. Just want to cry all the time!!!

I have a beautiful DD,to a previous relationship, who is my absolute world  and i am so so grateful i have her. DH loves her more than anything too but i would really love to give her a sibling and also for me and DH to have a baby together and extend our family. Id love a football team if i could have one.

Why does it have to be so hard and emotionally draining?


----------



## Secretly wishing (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Hun

Iknow how draining and disappointing it feels 

Try to keep you positivity up, keep smiling xxx


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi lfey,

I know it's not easy.  I was also on Clomid for awhile. It didn't do anything for me but loads of women have had brilliant success with it so keep hope. 

I know what you mean about a football team.... 

If you want to chat or anything just pm me. Its nice to find people who understand you and how your feeling.

Calm x


----------

